# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Είμαι καινούριος ας με βοηθήσει όποιος μπορεί!

## trimitsos

Γεια σε όλους,
Είμαι καινούριος στο AWMN, για το οποίο έμαθα στο στρατό, και βγαίνοντας είπα να το ψάχνω μίας και μου φάνηκε τρομερή ιδέα! Ιντερνετ δεν διαθέτω, αλλά έχω αρκετό υλικό (που μάζεψα κατά καιρούς) κ θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ. Έχω υπολογιστή που κάθεται ανεκμετάλλευτος αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πολύ χρόνος για να το ψάξω όσο θα έπρεπε! θα ήθελα όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να μπω στη παρέα σας δίνοντας μου ότι βοήθεια-συμβουλές γίνεται! Πώς να αρχίσω, τι θα χρειαστεί να αγοράσω κλπ.

Μένω κοντά στη ψαρόσκαλα Κερατσινίου (Βύρωνος 18 & Λ.Δημοκρατίας ) δεν νομίζω ότι γύρω υπάρχουν κόμβοι σε οπτική επαφή από το σπίτι μου, επίσης έχω πολλές πολυκατοικίες γύρω και είμαι σχετικά χαμηλά από τα υπόλοιπα σπίτια! Αυτό σημαίνει μάλλον ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να συνδεθώ ε; 
Ευχαριστώ,
Δημήτρης

----------


## Tsakonas1982

1η φαση : wind.awmn.net ,εγρραφη,καταχωρηση στιγματος στο χαρτη.
2η φαση :Βρισκεις ποιοι ειναι οι πιο κοντινοι κομβοι
3η φαση :Κανεις κανα σκαν με απλο λαπτοπ με wifi γυρω γυρω ναχεις μια πολυ γενικη ιδεα τι φτανει περιπου ως το σπιτι σου4
4η φαση :ξαναρωτας εδω

----------


## papashark

Φάση 2.5  ::  

Βγάζεις και καμιά φωτογραφία από την ταράτσα και την ανεβάζεις στο wind  ::

----------


## trimitsos

Ωραία!
1.έχω γραφτεί, για το στίγμα δε ξέρω άν τα κατάφερα. με έβαλε σαν κόμβο
2. έχω βρεί τους κοντινούς΄κόμβους, 2!
3. είχα κάνει παλιότερα scan με το λαπτοπ και είχα βρεί κάποιον από AWMN
4. Τώρα τί κάνω;

----------


## kostas007

αφου βρηκες καποιον απο awmn εχεις ελπιδες!
επικοινωνησε μαζι του

----------


## trimitsos

Ευχαριστώ για τις γρήγορες απαντήσεις!
έστειλα κ μύνημα στον fragkos (#12800), βέβαια δε ξέρω αν αυτόν είχα βρεί με το laptop Μου. αλλά από ότι είδα στο χάρτη είναι ο κοντινότερος!


Τι διαφορά υπάρχει μεταξύ κόμβου και πελάτη (όσον αφορά εξοπλισμο). για να συνδεθώ αρχικά τί χρειάζομαι;

----------


## Tsakonas1982

κομβος=κεντρικο σημειο του δικτυου ,που εξυπηρετει μεχρι και 10 πελατες,αλλα και τελει χρεη ενωσης αλλων κομβων μεταξυ τους.πιο ακριβος εξοπλισμος,πιο πολλες γνωσεις
πελατης=μεμονωμενο πισι με εξοπλισμο και προσβαση στο δικτυο,φτηνος εξοπλισμος

απο εξοπλισμο τα στανταρ ειναι :κεραια και καλωδια
απο εκει και περα θες η ενα ασυρματο ρουτερ στυλ ovislink 5460 η ενα sbc στυλ rb411 με mini pci στυλ cm9
καλωδια δικτυου,
πιθανως καλωδια για ΡΟΕ για να ρευματοδοτεις το ρουτερ η το sbc
ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι
πιθανως ιστο

απο 100κατι μεχρι 200 ευρω υπολογιζε τον εξοπλισμο σου

----------


## papashark

> 4. Τώρα τί κάνω;


Αλλαξε στο προφιλ σου τον αριθμό Node ID που έχεις (καθότι δεν έχεις τον #1), και πες μας και εδώ ποιος είναι μπας και σε βοηθήσει κάποιος λίγο παραπάνω  ::

----------


## trimitsos

Ευχαριστώ ρε Tsakona!
τι μου προτείνεις όμως να διαλέξω;(εχω WINXP prof σε laptop)
Το καλώδιο σύνδεσης με το PC έχει περιορισμούς (μένω εισόγειο, η ταράτσα είναι στο δεύτερο όροφο (με 15m περίπου μήκος καλωδίου θα έχω πρόβλημα :: 
-τι είναι τα καλώδια για ΡΟΕ;;;
-στο PC μου θα συνδέεται πάνω στην κάρτα δικτύου δλδ;;;
-που πουλάνε τέτοιο εξοπλισμο; (δέκτη-κεραία κλπ και πώς τα ζητάω)
SORRY αν σας πρίζω είμαι άσχετος με το αντικείμενο!

----------


## trimitsos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από storm
> 
> 4. Τώρα τί κάνω;
> 
> 
> Αλλαξε στο προφιλ σου τον αριθμό Node ID που έχεις (καθότι δεν έχεις τον #1), και πες μας και εδώ ποιος είναι μπας και σε βοηθήσει κάποιος λίγο παραπάνω



Δε ξέρω πώς να το αλλάξω, αλλά αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, το νούμερο που έχω είναι trimitsos #15343

----------


## Tsakonas1982

λεπον ...εγω ειχα απωθημενο ενα Ubiquiti LS2 (SBC που εχει ετοιμο πομποδεκτη κλπ),γυρω στα 120 ευρωπουλα
αν το βρισκεις ακριβο τοτε πας σε RouterBoard411 με wistron CM9 συνολο καπου 70-80

καλωδια εδερνετ δεν εχεις προβλημα με οποιοδηποτε μηκος κατω των 100 μετρων

καλωδιο για ΡΟΕ ειναι η προσαρμογη 2 ανταπτορων στις ακρες του καλωδιου εδερνετ.

ναι,στην καρτα δικτυου σου θα συνδεεται,η στο adsl router σου

εξοπλισμο βρισκεις στα
http://www.priveshop.gr http://www.infoshop.gr http://www.shop.antcor.com http://www.wifi-stock.com http://www.aerial.net http://www.wirelesslan.gr και μερικα αλλα.

ξεκινα πρωτα απο καλη κεραια.Οχι βιαστικες αγορες.Μην ξανοιχτεις πριν μαθεις 2 πραματα για την λειτουργια των δικτυων γενικα,αλλιως θα πελαγωσεις οπως εγω στην αρχη.Διαβασε το φορουμ.Οι γκομενες συνηθως δεν ενδιαφερονται να μαθουν με ποσα κατεβαζεις απτο awmn.

----------


## papashark

Καθώς και στο http://www.linkshop.gr που είναι στον Πειραιά.

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από storm
> 
> ...


Πήγαινε στο: Πίνακας Ελέγχου Μέλους -> Προφίλ.
Εκεί έχει ένα πεδίο με το Node Id και πρέπει να βάλεις το δικό σου (15343)

----------


## ON AIR

> Καθώς και στο http://www.linkshop.gr που είναι στον Πειραιά.


Μπράβο πάλι διαφήμιση ….

----------


## trimitsos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Καθώς και στο http://www.linkshop.gr που είναι στον Πειραιά.
> 
> 
> Μπράβο πάλι διαφήμιση ….


Δε ξέρω άν το έγραψε για διαφήμιση, πάντως ήταν *πολύ σημαντικό post* μιας κ μένω Πειραιά και με εξυπερετεί πολύ! 

p.s.
σήμενα θα σκαρφαλώσω με το Laptop στη ταράτσα να δώ αν πιάνω τίποτα!

----------


## romias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ON AIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


 Δικαιοσύνη,οχι διαφήμιση  :: 
http://www.pc-mastor.gr/
Υγ.Θελω να πώ,οτι οταν μας ζητάνε λινκ μαγαζία ας μην μεροληπτούμε.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ON AIR
> 
> ...


Tότε να βάλουμε και το http://www.priveshop.gr για να είναι όλα μέσα  ::

----------


## romias

Το ειχε βάλει ο tsakonas.
Mη με τσιγκλάς  ::

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από romias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από storm
> 
> ...


Μπράβο όλα τσάμπα αν έχεις κληρονομήσει κανένα θείο.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Το ειχε βάλει ο tsakonas.
> Mη με τσιγκλάς


Ναι, δίκιο έχεις, δεν το είχα προσέξει  ::  

Παλιά είχαμε φτιάξει μια σελίδα που είχε μέσα τα σχετικά προϊόντα, και ποιός τα πουλάει. Υπάρχαν βέβαια αντιδράσεις, καταλαβαίνεις, όπως παραπάνω ο On Air.

@ Οn Air,
Δόξα το Θεό, όλοι μου οι κοντινοί θείοι είναι εν ζωή, και όλοι έχουν παιδιά να τους κληρονομήσουν, οπότε έχω και καλές σχέσεις  ::

----------


## romias

> Ναι, δίκιο έχεις, δεν το είχα προσέξει  
> 
> Παλιά είχαμε φτιάξει μια σελίδα που είχε μέσα τα σχετικά προϊόντα, και ποιός τα πουλάει. Υπάρχαν βέβαια αντιδράσεις, καταλαβαίνεις, όπως παραπάνω ο On Air.


 Δεν ειναι καθόλου κακό.
Γράφανε και παράπονα;  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ναι, δίκιο έχεις, δεν το είχα προσέξει  
> 
> Παλιά είχαμε φτιάξει μια σελίδα που είχε μέσα τα σχετικά προϊόντα, και ποιός τα πουλάει. Υπάρχαν βέβαια αντιδράσεις, καταλαβαίνεις, όπως παραπάνω ο On Air.
> 
> 
>  Δεν ειναι καθόλου κακό.
> Γράφανε και παράπονα;


Οχι. Κανένας δεν μπορούσε να γράψει κάτι μέσα.

Να σου πω τον φόβο μου, με την Ελληνική νοοτροποία, θα έχουν όλοι μόνο παράπονα μέσα, καθότι εδώ στο ελλαδιστάν, δε πα να χεις 10.000 ευχαριστημένους πελάτες ? Ενας φτάνει για να σε ξεφτυλίζουν....

----------


## bedazzled

> Να σου πω τον φόβο μου, με την Ελληνική νοοτροποία, θα έχουν όλοι μόνο παράπονα μέσα, καθότι εδώ στο ελλαδιστάν, δε πα να χεις 10.000 ευχαριστημένους πελάτες ? Ενας φτάνει για να σε ξεφτυλίζουν....


Μην είμαστε τόσο υπερβολικοί-πεσσιμιστές, και για Πλαίσιο/e-shop υπάρχουν πάμπολλα threads παραπόνων σε διάφορα ελληνικά fora, παρ' ολ' αυτά ο τζίρος τους δεν πέφτει...

Εξ' άλλου, there is a small price to pay for the greek sun and we afford it.  ::

----------


## romias

> Οχι. Κανένας δεν μπορούσε να γράψει κάτι μέσα.
> 
> Να σου πω τον φόβο μου, με την Ελληνική νοοτροποία, θα έχουν όλοι μόνο παράπονα μέσα, καθότι εδώ στο ελλαδιστάν, δε πα να χεις 10.000 ευχαριστημένους πελάτες ? Ενας φτάνει για να σε ξεφτυλίζουν....


Δεν είναι ελληνικό φαινόμενο, πίστεψε με. Παγκοσμίως ένας ευχαριστημένος πελάτης σου φέρνει 50 καινούργιους στατιστικά. Και το αντίστροφο; Κάηκες.
Υγ. Δεν το συνεχίζω γιατί είμαστε με τη μία ΟΤ.

----------


## ON AIR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Οχι. Κανένας δεν μπορούσε να γράψει κάτι μέσα.
> 
> Να σου πω τον φόβο μου, με την Ελληνική νοοτροποία, θα έχουν όλοι μόνο παράπονα μέσα, καθότι εδώ στο ελλαδιστάν, δε πα να χεις 10.000 ευχαριστημένους πελάτες ? Ενας φτάνει για να σε ξεφτυλίζουν....
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι ελληνικό φαινόμενο, πίστεψε με. Παγκοσμίως ένας ευχαριστημένος πελάτης σου φέρνει 50 καινούργιους στατιστικά. Και το αντίστροφο; Κάηκες.
> Υγ. Δεν το συνεχίζω γιατί είμαστε με τη μία ΟΤ.


O.T θα έπρεπε να ήταν από την πρώτη διαφήμιση.
Τώρα αν κάποιος νέος θέλει να συνδεθεί μπορεί να έρθει σε επικοινωνία με τον γειτονικό του κόμβο και να του υποδειχθεί ο εξοπλισμός που είναι κατάλληλος για σύνδεση, ακόμα και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο pm ή email από πού θα αγοράσει εξοπλισμό.

----------


## bedazzled

> O.T θα έπρεπε να ήταν από την πρώτη διαφήμιση.


Βρε ON AIR, δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου, αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι να μην το πω...

Μιλάς εσύ για διαφήμιση;  ::   ::  




> ακόμα και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο pm ή email από πού θα αγοράσει εξοπλισμό.


Ξέρεις εσύ από pm advertising.  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> O.T θα έπρεπε να ήταν από την πρώτη διαφήμιση.


ON AIR
Από τους όρους χρήσης του forum. http://www.awmn.net/rules.htm



> ιβ) Απαγορεύεται το spamming μέσω του φόρουμ, είτε στις δημόσιες συζητήσεις είτε σε προσωπικά μηνύματα, με άμεσο ή έμμεσο τρόπο. Επίσης απαγορεύεται η διαφήμιση εταιρειών, εμπορικών προϊόντων ή/ και υπηρεσιών κάθε είδους. Επιτρέπεται βέβαια η συζήτηση πάνω σε προϊόντα και εταιρείες, ειδικά όταν αφορούν προϊόντα σχετικά με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, όταν αυτή διέπεται από πνεύμα και σέβεται όρια που ορίζει η κοινή λογική και η κρίση των συντονιστικών οργάνων. Τα μηνύματα που περιέχουν spam καθώς και εκείνα που αποτελούν απροκάλυπτη και προκλητική διαφήμιση θα διαγράφονται ή θα μορφοποιούνται κατάλληλα, και θα γίνεται σύσταση στον χρήστη που τα δημοσίευσε.


επίσης:



> η) Απαγορεύονται οι συστάσεις προς Συντονιστές σχετικά με την αργοπορία αντίδρασης των συντονιστικών οργάνων. Θεωρείται δεδομένη κάποια καθυστέρηση, εάν έχετε κάποια σχετική ένσταση το καλύτερο είναι να στείλετε προσωπικό μήνυμα στους αρμόδιους.


Και για όλους ισχύει αυτό:



> ζ) Απαγορεύονται οι συστάσεις από έναν χρήστη σε άλλον σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά του δεύτερου. Αρμόδιοι για το θέμα είναι οι Συντονιστές, και οι χρήστες που παρατηρούν ενοχλητική συμπεριφορά από κάποιο άτομο, οφείλουν να το αναφέρουν στους Συντονιστές με προσωπικό μήνυμα, οι οποίοι θα επιληφθούν του ζητήματος κατά την κρίση τους.


Για να επικοινωνήσετε με τους mods αρκεί ένα e-mail στο mods <at> awmn.net.  ::

----------


## tritsako

Καλος ήρθες.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Να σου πω τον φόβο μου, με την Ελληνική νοοτροποία, θα έχουν όλοι μόνο παράπονα μέσα, καθότι εδώ στο ελλαδιστάν, δε πα να χεις 10.000 ευχαριστημένους πελάτες ? Ενας φτάνει για να σε ξεφτυλίζουν....
> 
> 
> Μην είμαστε τόσο υπερβολικοί-πεσσιμιστές, και για Πλαίσιο/e-shop υπάρχουν πάμπολλα threads παραπόνων σε διάφορα ελληνικά fora, παρ' ολ' αυτά ο τζίρος τους δεν πέφτει...
> 
> Εξ' άλλου, there is a small price to pay for the greek sun and we afford it.


Αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.

Φταίει η έλλειψη καταναλωτικής μας συνείδησης, που απλά θέλουμε το φθηνότερο εις βάρος της ποιότητας (είτε του εμπορεύματος, είτε της εξυπηρέτησεις), καθώς και η εξαιρετικά βραχυπρόθεσμη μνήμη μας (που φαίνετε από αυτά που ψηφίζουμε κάθε 4 χρόνια  ::  )

Το ωραίο θα ήταν να υπήρχε σύστημα στυλ αξιολόγησης ebay, όπου οι 50 καλοί πελάτες θα άφηναν ένα θετικό σχόλιο και μόνο ένα αρνητικό ο δυσαρεστημένος, και έτσι θα είχαμε ποιο σωστή άποψη. Το κακό είναι ότι ελάχιστοι από τους 50 θα βγουν να πουν κάτι καλό, ενώ ο ένας δυσαρεστημένος θα γράψει 20 σελίδες παρότι 8 στις 10 θα έχει άδικο.

Οι περιπτώσεις όπου βγαίνει κάποιος να παραπονεθεί κόσμια είναι ελάχιστες, εγώ βγάζω το καπέλο σε αυτόν που είπε ότι πουλάει ένα από τα γνωστά μαγαζιά καλώδιο με λάθος μήκος, απλά γιατί ο υπάλληλος μέτραγε με λαθος δείγμα, και όχι επείτηδες για να κερδίσει 10 λεπτά το μέτρο. Αντίθετα έχω δει κόσμο να έχει συμπεριφερθεί εξαιρετικά κακά στις συσκευές του, και να περιμένει αλλαγή (πχ άσπρη η πλακέτα από τα άλατα του νερού που είχε πέσει, και να λέει όχι δεν βράχηκε).

----------


## bedazzled

> Το ωραίο θα ήταν να υπήρχε σύστημα στυλ αξιολόγησης ebay, όπου οι 50 καλοί πελάτες θα άφηναν ένα θετικό σχόλιο και μόνο ένα αρνητικό ο δυσαρεστημένος, και έτσι θα είχαμε ποιο σωστή άποψη. Το κακό είναι ότι ελάχιστοι από τους 50 θα βγουν να πουν κάτι καλό, ενώ ο ένας δυσαρεστημένος θα γράψει 20 σελίδες παρότι 8 στις 10 θα έχει άδικο.


Κι όμως, υπάρχει τέτοιο σύστημα.  :: 

Και παραδόξως βλέπω περισσότερες θετικές...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από romias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Φοβάμαι ότι έχεις παρεξηγήσει τον όρο "διαφήμιση"




> -που πουλάνε τέτοιο εξοπλισμο; (δέκτη-κεραία κλπ και πώς τα ζητάω)


Ρώτησε το παλικάρι, του απάντησε ο tsakonas, συμπλήρωσα εγώ, συμπλήρωσε και ο romias. Τι ήθελες να του πούμε ? "Λυπάμαι δεν μπορούμε να σου απαντήσουμε, είναι παράνομο να απαντήσεις προτείνοντας νόμιμα καταστήματα που πουλάνε νόμιμα τα προϊόντα τους" ? Πως θα βρει το παλικάρι που θα αγοράσει εξοπλισμό ?

Εχει ο tsakonas και ο romias κανένα συμφέρον ? (Πέραν της ανάπτυξης του δικτύου και του χόμπι τους) Χέσε εμένα που θα πεις ο smarag είναι κολητάρι μου, εκείνοι τι θα κερδίσουν ? Ποιό το όφελος που πρότειναν τα συγκεκριμένα μαγαζιά ? Ειδικά ο tsakonas που έγραψε 5-6 ?

Διαφήμιση είναι όταν το κάνεις ο ίδιος, ή όταν γίνετε συστηματικά, καθώς και όταν γίνετε επιλεκτικά.

Αν βγει ο tsakonas και γράφει κάθε φορά για το ίδιο μαγαζί, στο τέλος κάποιος θα του πει ότι πέρνει ποσοστά.
Αν βγει ο smarag και γράφει κάθε φορά "πουλάω και εγώ", τότε το κάνει για να βγάλει.

Ο zabounis έκανε μαγαζί κανονικό, το είπε 3-4 φορές στην αρχή για να το μάθουμε, και με πολύ αξιοπρέπεια, δεν έκανε καμία άλλη διαφήμιση εδώ μέσα ζαλιζοντας μας κάθε τρεις και λίγο "καρπούζια, ωραια καρπούζια έχω, όλα τα σφάζω, όλα τα μαχαιρώνω"....
Ο smarag δεν βγαίνει να πει "πουλάω το Χ-Υ", το μόνο που κάνει κάθε τόσο είναι να πει για καινούργια προϊόντα που βγάζει η ΜΤ, που δεν σε αναγκάζει κανένας να τα πάρεις από εκείνον.

Εγώ πάλι πουλάω κοσμήματα, ασημικά, ρολόγια και εγκαταστάσεις δικτύων, δεν βγαίνω να πω σε κανένα "έλα να πάρεις δώρο για την καλή σου από μένα", ή να γράψει κάποιος αρραβωνιάζομαι, και να του πω "έχω φθηνές βέρες και οικονομικά μονόπετρα" (παρεπιμπτώντος άμα θέλει κανείς, στις βέρες κάνω πολύ καλές τιμές, το κρέμασμα κοστίζει από 150€, τις αγοράζεις μια φορά, τις πληρώνεις για πάντα  ::  )

----------


## Tsakonas1982

On air...
χιλια συγγνωμη που οταν εστηνα τον δικο μου εξοπλισμο ανεφερα τις μαρκες που χρησιμοποιησα.Χιλια συγγνωμη που εχω βαλει για νικ το ονομα του Κωστα Τσακωνα και διαφημιζω αυτον.Χιλια συγγνωμη που απαντησα σε μια ερωτηση για sli 9800GTX,αρα συναγεται πως εμμεσα διαφημιζω την nvidia.Χιλια συγγνωμη που εχω βαλει στο προφιλ το μσν μου,αρα κανω γκριζα διαφημιση στην μαικροσοφτ.

Με λιγα λογια.Οποιος θελει να βλεπει δαιμονες παντου δεν θα δυσκολευτει να τους βρει.Και μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να ρωτησει κανεις τον καινουριο μας φιλο για το αν θεωρει τα ποστ διαφημιση η βοηθεια?Ενας ενηλικος ανθρωπος φανταζομαι δεν μπορει να παρασυρθει και πολυ.

EDIT:Δυστυχως,οποιεσδηποτε ομοιοτητες μου με τον Ηθοποιο που καθιερωσε το μοτο "κλασικη περιπτωση βλαβης" περιοριζονται στο νικ  ::   ::   ::  ...Αλλα αφηνω φαλακρα σιγα σιγα

----------


## papashark

> On air...
> χιλια συγγνωμη που οταν εστηνα τον δικο μου εξοπλισμο ανεφερα τις μαρκες που χρησιμοποιησα.Χιλια συγγνωμη που εχω βαλει για νικ το ονομα του Κωστα Τσακωνα και διαφημιζω αυτον.Χιλια συγγνωμη που απαντησα σε μια ερωτηση για sli 9800GTX,αρα συναγεται πως εμμεσα διαφημιζω την nvidia.Χιλια συγγνωμη που εχω βαλει στο προφιλ το μσν μου,αρα κανω γκριζα διαφημιση στιν μαικροσοφτ.
> 
> Με λιγα λογια.Οποιος θελει να βλεπει δαιμονες παντου δεν θα δυσκολευτει να τους βρει.Και μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να ρωτησει κανεις τον καινουριο μας φιλο για το αν θεωρει τα ποστ διαφημιση η βοηθεια?Ενας ενηλικος ανθρωπος φανταζομαι δεν μπορει να παρασυρθει και πολυ.


τι ?

Δεν είναι το "τσάκωνας" το πραγματικό σου ?

 ::  


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## trimitsos

Παιδιά....
πως νομίζεται ότι θα με βοηθήσει να μπω στο AWMN η όλη διαμάχη μεταξύ σας σχετικά με τις διαφημίσεις;; 
ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΠΟ!!! Ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα.

Αυτές τις μέρες το έψαξα αρκετά το θέμα.
Έμαθα για ένα παλικάρι, βαθιά χωμένο που δουλεύει κ στην ίδια εταιρία με εμένα αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω επικοινωνήσει μαζί του. Πιστεύω αυτός να με βοηθήσει! Έχω στείλει ΠΜ σε δύο κοντινούς κόμβους αλλά καμία απάντηση ακόμη!!!!

*ΘΕΛΟΝΤΑΣ* να ξεκινήσω και αποφασίζοντας τι να αγοράσω, τι να στήσω, κλπ... έπεσε το μάτι μου σε ασύρματες συσκευές τύπου Ν που ενδεχομένως να αλλάξουν όλο το τοπίο του AWMN σε AWMN2!?.
Ποια η γνώμη σας;;; (βρήκα ένα ποστ αλλά ήταν τεράστιο για να το διαβάσω) να κάνω υπομονή; 
το κλασικό AWMN το βρίσκω πολύ χάος το όλο εγχείρημα, παρόλο που ξέρω κάποια πράγματα από Η/Υ! Πραγματικά χρειάζεται κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει έχω ΧΑΘΕΙ και φοβάμαι ότι θα κάνω λάθος επιλογές!

----------


## Tsakonas1982

dude ...που ακριβως εχεις προβλημα?για να εισαι καλυμμενος σε περιπτωση που γυρισουμε σε Ν κανεις το εξης:παιρνεις τωρα SBC(σαν τα RB411/WP54/EZ4/LSX) και μια μινι pci καρτα σε 802.11b και αν και εφοσον βαλουμε Ν απλα την αντικαθιστας με μια καρτουλα Ν..οποτε κανεις αναβαθμιση χωρις πολλα λεφτα αργοτερα...Τωρα ειναι Νωρις για Ν Νομιζω...

----------


## trimitsos

Λοιπόν αν κα ιδε κατάλαβα ακριβώς-ακριβώς 
(SBC (σαν τα RB411/WP54/EZ4/LSX????)),
νομίζω αυτό είναι πολύ καλή λύση. Κάτι τέτοιο ψάχνω! 
Τι πρέπει να αγοράσω θα μου πεί κάποιος;;; (για Client)

----------


## trimitsos

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλα... 

Βάζεις τη κεραία, συνδέω σε κοντινή απόσταση μία από τις συσκευές αυτές(RB411/WP54/EZ4/LSX)!
κοτσάρω μία mini-PCI 802.11b και απο εκεί με καλώδιο LAN το κατεβάζω στο Desktop μου στο εισόγειο(ρεύμα POE!);;; 
ΣΩΣΤΑ;;; μου διέφυγε κάτι;;;

----------


## romias

Σε καλο δρομο εισαι.Συνεχισε το διαβασμα.
Επισης δες κι αυτο Ovislink AirLive WL-5460 AP V2,το χρησημοποιούν αρκετοι με αλλαγμένο firmwere.Mια αναζήτηση εδω μέσα θα σε βοηθησει.

----------


## papashark

Πάρε ένα routerboard 411 ή ένα 433 (το πρώτο πέρνει μόνο μια κάρτα, το δεύτερο πέρνει 3). Πάρε και ένα κουτάκι να τα βάλεις μέσα.

Πάρε μια κάρτα miniPCI, CM9 ή R52 (παίζουν και 2.4 και 5ghz).

Πάρε ένα πιάτο, στήστο, και βάλε ένα feeder στους 2.4 για να παίξεις ως client, μετά απλά αλλάζοντας το feeder στους 5γίγα γυρνάς σε BackBone.

----------


## Tsakonas1982

storm τοπιασες.Απλα χρειαζεσαι και σωστο πιγκτεηλ(ενωνει την καρτουλα με το εξωτερικο βυσμα) και καλωδιο LMR400/LMR200 για να συνδεσεις pigtail με κεραια.Δωσε βαση σε συμβατοτητες sbc-minipci καρτων.MSN me αν πελαγωσεις  ::  !

----------


## trimitsos

Tsakona & Papashark
σκίσατε!!! Με έχετε κατατοπίσει πλήρως! Thanks a ot παιδια!΄

Συνοψίζοντας θα χρειαστώ :
καταρχήν να μιλήσω με τον κόμβο που έπιασα χτες από το ταρατσάκι του σπιτιού μου με το laptop μου και είναι ο: "awmn-ap-7785"

από αγορές >>>>
1) sbc : routerboard 411 ή 433
2) miniPCI : Winstrom cm9
3) καλώδιο κ βυσματάκια για τη σύνδεση του RB με την κεραία (LMR400/LMR200)
4) καλώδιο UTP (καμιά 25άρα μέτρα)
5) Αντάπτορες για ΡΟΕ
6) Κουτάκι για να τα βάλω μέσα
7) Κεραία με feeder για 2.4 (ενδεχομένως κολώνα στήριξης <4μ)

Αν τελικά τα καταφέρω και συνδεθώ, έχω πολούς φίλους που θα κωλοχαρούν να τους βοηθήσω να μπούν και αυτοί στο δύκτιο γιατί ο περισσότερος κόσμος απλά δεν τα πάει καλά με το τεχνικό μέρος και δεν μπαίνουν στη διαδικασία να το ψάξουν.

P.s. Σήμερα θα ανεβάσω και φωτο από το ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑΚΙ του σπιτιού μου!!!  ::

----------


## trimitsos

Έχω στείλει ΠΜ στον Johnkast #7785 και δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση!
Τί γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση για να συνδεθώ; 
να υποθέσω δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος;;;

----------


## anka

> Έχω στείλει ΠΜ στον Johnkast #7785 και δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση!
> Τί γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση για να συνδεθώ; 
> να υποθέσω δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος;;;


Όχι. Δοκίμασε να στείλεις μήνυμα και στους δικτυακούς γείτονες του ή και στους άλλους πελάτες του κόμβου, μήπως και σε φέρουν σε επικοινωνία με τον κομβουχο.

----------


## akisoik

Παντος παιδια εγω εχω προβλημα με το ovislink λογο του οτι παιζει μονο σε κεντρικα καναλια
Δε ξερω αν γινει κατι με αλλο firmware αλλα ετσι οπως ειναι κατι δε παει καλα
Θετω στα υποψιν οτι εχω και πιατοfeeder δοκιμασει και grid ολα αγορασμενα απο linkshop και δε κανω διαφημιση αλλα βολευουν οι ωρες που ειναι ανοιχτα το καταστημα  ::

----------


## JB172

> Παντος παιδια εγω εχω προβλημα με το ovislink λογο του οτι παιζει μονο σε κεντρικα καναλια
> Δε ξερω αν γινει κατι με αλλο firmware αλλα ετσι οπως ειναι κατι δε παει καλα


Τα κανάλια που παίζει το Ovislink για την Ευρώπη είναι από το 1 έως το 13.
Τι εννοείς ότι παίζει μόνο σε κεντρικά κανάλια? Ποιά κανάλια βλέπεις εσύ από τις επιλογές που έχει?
Ποιό firmware φοράει το Ovislink σου?

----------


## Vigor

Από τα specifications του OvisLink WL-5460APv2 πάντως δεν φαίνεται να υποστηρίζει Dynamic Frequency Selection (DFS).

----------


## commando

> Έχω στείλει ΠΜ στον Johnkast #7785 και δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση!
> Τί γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση για να συνδεθώ; 
> να υποθέσω δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος;;;


Φιλε παρε τηλεφωνο παλι απο Σεπτεμβρη καλυτερα μαλλον,μεσα στο καυσωνα τι στελνεις pm.
Eκτος και θες να διασκεδασουμε.
150 ευρα εχεις?Αν ναι πηγαινε παρε τον εξοπλισμο και αρχισε το engineering με ταρατσαδα διαβασμα και αντηλιακο.
Ο τσαμπας πεθανε ποιος περιμενεις να σε παρει απο το χερακι.
Ξεκινα λοιπον.

----------


## Tsakonas1982

MSN me αν δυσκολευτεις ...αυριο μεθαυριο θαχω ελευθερο χρονο..

----------


## papashark

> Από τα specifications του OvisLink WL-5460APv2 πάντως δεν φαίνεται να υποστηρίζει Dynamic Frequency Selection (DFS).


Και καλά κάνει.

Το DFS είναι για λειτουργεία στους 5γίγα, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος υλοποίησεις στους 2.4  ::

----------


## trimitsos

τα 150 ευρα τα έχω, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να τα πετάξω σε εξοπλισμό κ χρόνο χωρίς τελικά να εξυπερετήθω. Δε ξέρω αν η ταράτσα του σπιτιού του Johnkast έχει οτπική επαφή με τη δική μου!!! Όπότε μάλλον θα περιμένω να πέσουν οι ζέστες και κάνω δουλειά μου....

Tsakona : Δεν έχω ίντερνετ στο σπίτι.... οπότε ΔΕΝ μπορώ να σε Msn-ιασω!

----------


## romias

Kανένας μας,νομίζω,δεν ξεκίνησε με τη σιγουριά οτι θα συνδεθεί,ολοι καπου ρισκάραμε.Στην περίπτωση σου παρατηρω οτι εχεις δυνατότητα να συνδεθεις σε τουλάχιστον 5 κόμβους που βρίσκονται γύρο σου.Ενα σκαν θα δείξει,πρόχειρα ειδα οτι ο κοντινότερος σου ειναι ο fragkos#12800.

ΥΓ.Να εισαι σίγουρος οτι δεν πρόκειτε να πάνε χαμένα τα χρηματά σου.Αν μάλιστα παρεις τα πραγματα που σου πρότεινε ο papashark,εχεις την δυνατότητα να συνδεθεις και μπακμπον  ::

----------


## Vigor

@papashark
Το DFS πήγαινε για αυτό εδώ:



> Παντος παιδια εγω εχω προβλημα με το ovislink λογο του οτι παιζει μονο σε κεντρικα καναλια

----------


## papashark

> @papashark
> Το DFS πήγαινε για αυτό εδώ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akisoik
> 
> Παντος παιδια εγω εχω προβλημα με το ovislink λογο του οτι παιζει μονο σε κεντρικα καναλια


Aδυνατώ να καταλάβω τον συσχετισμό ...  ::  

Προφανώς είναι λάθος αυτό που είπε ο akisoik, οπότε εξακολουθεί να μην συνδέετε το ένα με το άλλο  ::

----------


## akisoik

Κοιταχτε παιδια το θεμα με την περιπτωση μου ειναι οτι ενω ημουν μια χαρα συνδεδεμενος ξαφνικα εχασα την συνδεση
Ακολουθησε μια ταλαιπωρια σκαρφαλωμα κεντραρισμα αλλαγη καλωδιων αλλαγη κεραιας χωρις να βγει κατι!
Τελικα αφου μιλησα με τον mojiro και τον ζαλισα μου ειπε οτι ειχε αλλαξει καναλι εκπομπης δηλ απο το 9 που ηταν στο 2 και μιλησε κατι για θορυβο!
Ετυχαν και κατι αλλα και τελικα βρηκαμε την χρυση τομη στο καναλι 8 αλλα μετα απο μια μερα ξανα τα ιδια αποσυνδεση!
Χθες λοιπον ανεβασα οσο δε παει αλλο το πιατακι μου σε υψος στο ιστο αλλα παλι τα ιδια!  ::  
Σημερα εχω κανονικα συνδεση τι μπορει να φταιει?
Ολα αυτα συμβαινουν σε αποσταση απο τον κομβο μολις 79μ 
Και ρωτω εχω κανει λαθος αγορα γιατι η αγωνια να γινω μελος και να συνδεθω ηταν μεγαλη η γινεται κατι αλλο λαθος απο μερος μου?

----------


## Vigor

Τώρα γράφεις ως akisoik στο thread του storm ή ως storm με λάθος user account?  ::

----------


## trimitsos

Μάλλον γράφει σαν akisoik στο thread του storm!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

